# ازاي تعرف ان جهازك في فيرس ولا مافيهوش فيرس خش وشوف



## PETER_OSCAR (21 فبراير 2009)

الشرح:

1- اضغط على Start ثم Run 
2-اكتب (cmd) أو command و اضغط OK
3- اكتب..cd واضغط Enter ثم اكتب ..cd ثم اضغط Enter
4- اكتب cd windowsواضغط Enter ثم اكتب cd system32 واضغط Enter ثم اكتبsetup واضغط Enter

ذا جت رسالة بهذا الشكل(رجاء الإنتقال إلي لوحة التحكم لتثبيت مكوناتها ونظم تكوينها)
فاعلم ان جهازك خالى من الفيروسات
وان لم تاتي هذه الرسالة فجهازك به فيروسات
ملحوظة: ياجماعة ارجو الردود على الموضوع علشان اجبلكو حاجات تاني واجمل


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 فبراير 2009)

ميرررررسى ليك يا بيتر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 فبراير 2009)

*ثانكس يا بيتر*


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااا لك  يا بيتر

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ليكم على المرور الجميل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 فبراير 2009)

*مرسيه بيتر

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا بيتر​*


----------



## totty (21 فبراير 2009)

*هااااااااايل بجد

ميرسى لتعبك

ربنا يعوض تعبك​*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 فبراير 2009)

*ميرررررسى ليك يا بيتر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (23 فبراير 2009)

*مرسى يا جميل 
شكرا لتعب محبتك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخى العزيز​


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسي ليك يا جميل*

* تم الكشف والان لا توجد *​


----------



## kero2035 (26 فبراير 2009)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدا*


----------



## MATTEW (26 فبراير 2009)

طيب انا الرساله مجتليش 

شكرا علي الموضوع​


----------



## لي شربل (26 فبراير 2009)

*Hey شو كتير حلو ها الاحساس أن البي سي تبعي مكتظ بالهاك 
والطريقة تبين أنو ما في فيرس 30:
ثانكيو PETER_OSCAR 
it,s so cool
God bless u*​:


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررا
بس دى اكيدة يعنى مفيش فيروسات اكيد
ها
ربنا يباركك


----------



## الروح النارى (23 فبراير 2010)

peter_oscar قال:


> الشرح:
> 
> ذا جت رسالة بهذا الشكل(رجاء الإنتقال إلي لوحة التحكم لتثبيت مكوناتها ونظم تكوينها)
> فاعلم ان جهازك خالى من الفيروسات
> وان لم تاتي هذه الرسالة فجهازك به فيروسات


 

*شـــكراااً ليــ peter_oscar ـك*
*رااائع ... رااائع ... رااائع*
*فى أنتظار المزيد*

*المسيح معاك*​


----------

